# Weatherizing my log hive



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

That is the most amazing thing I have seen in a while, well done.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cool and imaginative!


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks...
If it gets them through the winter, I'll be very happy. 
I'm thinking about a bigger log hive for next year and of course I'll get it carved. I've looked at lots of wood carvings on google, but just can't find the one that 'pops.' Maybe I'll have two faces carved because I want it about 8 feet tall, so it'll need more than one opening. If you spot any cool faces, send them my way.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I think an Native American Totem Pole hive would be appropriate for your area, fit your size desire and bee very cool.
Just a thought.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> I think an Native American Totem Pole hive would be appropriate for your area, fit your size desire and bee very cool.
> Just a thought.


That's a brilliant idea. I'll run that by Brian Vorwaller, chainsaw carver extraordinaire, for his thoughts on it.
Pat


----------

